# Clean grime off plane without hurting japanning?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

How can I clean dirt and grime from an old Stanley hand plane without removing the japanning? I tried mineral spirits with mixed results.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

*Dawn* dish-washing detergent and a stiff cloth.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I use denatured alcohol and scotch brite pads… You might also try some orange cleaner depending on what is on the body….


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I kinda like the grime. ;=)

Armor all cleaner, terry cloth and q-tips.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

lol


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Soaking in Simple Green works quite well.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the tips ..I have an old Millers Falls No.9 that I'm working on.


----------

